

Show HN: Spam Or Ham? Analysing Text/Ad Ratio On Websites - nader
http://www.spam-or-ham.com/

======
nader
This is a work in progress and early beta but maybe a useful experiment. I
came up with it after Google announced they would be looking at ad placements
on websites.

I hope you won't find any embarassing errors :-)

I'm very happy to hear your feedback on what could be improved (like looking
at multi-multi-word links, following cloaked affiliate links, etc.)

